# Red Ispod



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I bought a Zoanthus frag today, and there were tons of mysis shrimps, Limpets, Tunicates, and THESE on it.



I have read about Ispods doing everything from eating algae to burrowing into the meat of a person's hand. I hope someone knows which of those activities this one prefers...

btw, it is more red than shows up in the photo.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

weird!!!!! Good luck... no clue what it eats...


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I've never even heard of this! Great! Another reason to be freaked out while sticking my hand in the tank. Heheheh


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh noes! The dreaded "redbug."
Or maybe not.
Pay very strict attention to where you see these little beasties hanging out in your tank. Redbugs are clam & coral munchers. This might be one, or might not. Good pics of the little nastsies are had to find.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, thought I would update. It's a harmless Sphaeromatid Isopod female in the photo. They are grazers. I did some tests on it for a few days and found that it preferred algae to living or dead feeder shrimps. I didn't want to take any chances with a live fish, but I doubt an Isopod that eats algae would be a fish predator. I got confirmation from two good friends who are mini-invert experts.


----------

